# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  زبان و ادبیّات فارسی

## Parniya

*هدف*هدف از تدريس مجموعه درس هاي رشته زبان و ادبيات فارسي در سطح كارشناسي در دانشگاه ها و مدارس عالي ، آشنا ساختن دانشجويان با متون نظم و نثر زبان فارسي و ايجاد مهارت هاي لازم و آموزش هاي مناسب براي فارغ‌التحصيلان اين مقطع تحصيلي است تا بتوانند به تدريس متون فارسي در مقطع متوسطه آموزش و پرورش بپردازند، يا به عنوان كارشناسي زبان و ادبيات فارسي در ديگر بخشهاي فرهنگي ، علمي و اجرايي كشور به ايفاي وظيفه مشغول شوند.

*ماهيت*زبان فارسي سند هويت و مهم ترين پشتوانه فرهنگي جامعه ماست. آثار ادبي فارسي سرمايه‌هاي معنوي و يكي از مهم ترين مظاهر هنري ايرانيان است. زبان فارسي علاوه بر اهميت آن به عنوان زبان رسمي كشور، معرف سيماي معنوي و عامل تفاهم مردم جامعه ما و مظهر دستاوردهاي انديشه فرهيختگان اين مرزوبوم است. اين آثار عصاره كشش ها و كوشش هاي فرهنگي رهبران فكري در عرصه قرون و اعصار و معرف ميزان فعاليت و كوشش و جستجوي مداوم و مستمر فرزانگان اين مرزوبوم به منظور دستيابي به عمق و ژرفاي حقيقت به شمار مي‌رود. تنها از طريق زبان و ادب فارسي است كه مي‌توان جوهره معارف اسلامي و انديشه اصيل ايراني را در كشور حفظ كرد و به نشر و گسترش آن پرداخت و آن را به جهانيان معرفي كرد.توجه همه جانبه به تقويت زبان فارسي در همه مقاطع تحصيلي و سازمان ها و نهادهاي اداري و اجرايي و به كارگيري درست آن در نشر انديشه‌ها يك ارزش است و بي‌اعتنايي به اين ارزش، گناهي است نابخشودني .

*توانايي‌هاي مورد نياز و قابل توصيه*علاقه به زبان و ادبيات فارسي اولين شرط براي داوطلبان تحصيل در اين رشته است. احساس لذت و حظ معنوي از خواندن و تعمق در متون، دلبستگي به مواريث فرهنگي و ادبي و احساس تعهد به پاس داشت ادبيات غني و پرمايه فارسي كه در برگيرنده عرفان نجيب و فرهنگ درخشان اسلامي است، از ديگر ويژگيهاي داوطلبان تحصيل در اين رشته است.

*  نكات تكميلي*يكي از دلايل مظلوميت رشته ادبيات فارسي اين است كه عامه مردم دروس ادبيات را در سطوح عالي دانشگاهي، با زبان فارسي به عنوان زبان مادري مان يكي مي‌دانند در صورتي كه رشته ادبيات فارسي به لحاظ جايگاه و تنوع موضوعي و مطالبي كه در آن درس داده مي‌شود، كاملاً با آنچه در ذهن عامه جامعه جا افتاده است، متفاوت مي‌باشد.در واقع رشته زبان و ادبيات فارسي بهترين بستر براي ورود به شناخت فرهنگ و عرفان و حتي معارف ديني ما است. چون سرفصل‌ها و دروسي كه در اين رشته تدريس مي‌شود هركدام مسيري است كه به دشت‌هاي وسيع معرفت منتهي مي‌گردد. مثلاً معاني و بيان و آرايه‌هاي ادبي موجب ارضاء حس زيباشناسي در حوزه ادبيات مي‌شود و از ديگر سو، صنايع شعري و فنون بلاغي مانند تلميح ، استعاره و مجاز نيز كليدي براي پي بردن به نكات باريك و اشارات معنايي متون ادبي است كه بدون شك چنين معلوماتي را يك دانش‌آموز دبيرستاني به دست نمي‌آورد البته شايد در دبيرستان اشعاري از سعدي و يا مولوي خوانده شود اما در دانشگاه بستر تحقيق و تعمق در متون ادبي مساعد مي‌باشد. با اين وجود به نظر مي‌رسد براي اين كه رشته ادبيات بيشتر بتواند جايگاه خود را در جامعه باز كند، بهتر است كه در دروس ادبيات و روش تدريس آن بازنگري شود و دانشجو در طي تحصيل اقدام به انتخاب گرايش كند كه در آن صورت ما دانشجوي فارغ‌التحصيل با گرايش ادبيات كودك، ادبيات داستاني، ادبيات كلاسيك و ... خواهيم داشت.

*آينده شغلي و بازار كار*دانش‌آموختگان اين رشته پس از فراغت از تحصيل در مقطع كارشناسي و تلاش هاي فردي توام با فراگيري مطالب درسي ، مي‌توانند مسؤوليتهاي مختلفي را در بخش هاي فرهنگي و اجرايي جامعه عهده‌دار شوند، از آن‌جمله : خدمت در كسوت مقدس معلمي در مراكز آموزشي، قبول مسؤوليت در مراكزي همچون بخشداري، فرمانداري، شهرداري، استانداري به عنوان كارشناس فرهنگي يا در صورت داشتن شرايط لازم در سمت بخشدار ، فرماندار و ... ، نويسنده ، ويراستار ،‌فعاليت‌ در صدا و سيما (مركز توليد) چاپ و نشر ، ثبت احوال و اسناد، اشتغال در كتابخانه‌هاي عمومي و خصوصي- اشتغال در مراكز تحقيقاتي و پژوهشي و ...فارغ‌التحصيلان ادبيات فارسي مي‌توانند در صدا و سيما علاوه بر تهيه برنامه‌هاي ادبي با كسب يكسري توانايي‌هاي مورد نياز، گوينده خوبي شوند همچنين مي‌توانند در مراكز چاپ و نشر كتاب به عنوان ويراستار و ناظر ادبي در سير چاپ كتاب حضور داشته باشند.كلمات معجزه حيات بشريتند و كار يك نويسنده يا شاعر آن است كه معجزه حيات بشر را به زيبايي به رشته تحرير درآورد. به زبان ديگر زبان و ادبيات هر كشوري هويت مردم آن كشور است و اگر ادبيات و زبان كشوري را بگيريم، استقلال فكري و روحي آن را گرفته‌ايم و از همين‌جا مي‌توان به اهميت رشته ادبيات فارسي پي‌برد . رشته‌اي كه وظيفه‌اش پرورش جواناني است كه ادبيات كشور ما را حفظ كرده و آن را هرچه بيشتر شكوهمند سازند.

*وضعيت ادامه تحصيل در مقاطع بالاتر*پس از اتمام دوره كارشناسي ، داوطلبان مي‌توانند در آزمون سراسري كارشناسي ارشد كه به صورت متمركز از سوي سازمان سنجش كشور برگزار مي‌شود شركت كنند و پس از آزمون و كسب موفقيت در آن به دوره كارشناسي ارشد راه يابند. تعداد زيادي از شركت كنندگان در اين مقطع تحصيلي پس از فراغت از تحصيل در دوره كارشناسي ارشد جذب بازار كار شده‌اند و تعدادي نيز پس از اتمام دوره كارشناسي ارشد جذب مراكز علمي ، فرهنگي كشور مي‌شوند.فارغ‌التحصيلان دوره كارشناسي ارشد، در صورت تمايل مي‌توانند در آزمون دوره دكتراي زبان و ادبيات فارسي كه توسط بعضي از دانشگاههاي كشور كه مجري دوره دكتري هستند برگزار مي‌شود شركت كنند. فارغ‌التحصيلان مقطع دكتري در مراكز علمي و پژوهشي كشور از جمله مراكز جذب فارغ‌التحصيلان كارشناسي مشغول به كار مي‌شوند. همچنين مي‌توانند به عنوان عضو هيات علمي دانشگاهها به كار تحقيق و تدريس در دانشگاه بپردازند.

*آينده شغلي و بازار كار*دانش‌آموختگان اين رشته پس از فراغت از تحصيل در مقطع كارشناسي و تلاش هاي فردي توام با فراگيري مطالب درسي ، مي‌توانند مسؤوليتهاي مختلفي را در بخش هاي فرهنگي و اجرايي جامعه عهده‌دار شوند، از آن‌جمله : خدمت در كسوت مقدس معلمي در مراكز آموزشي، قبول مسؤوليت در مراكزي همچون بخشداري، فرمانداري، شهرداري، استانداري به عنوان كارشناس فرهنگي يا در صورت داشتن شرايط لازم در سمت بخشدار ، فرماندار و ... ، نويسنده ، ويراستار ،‌فعاليت‌ در صدا و سيما (مركز توليد) ? چاپ و نشر ، ثبت احوال و اسناد، اشتغال در كتابخانه‌هاي عمومي و خصوصي- اشتغال در مراكز تحقيقاتي و پژوهشي و ...فارغ‌التحصيلان ادبيات فارسي مي‌توانند در صدا و سيما علاوه بر تهيه برنامه‌هاي ادبي با كسب يكسري توانايي‌هاي مورد نياز، گوينده خوبي شوند همچنين مي‌توانند در مراكز چاپ و نشر كتاب به عنوان ويراستار و ناظر ادبي در سير چاپ كتاب حضور داشته باشند.كلمات معجزه حيات بشريتند و كار يك نويسنده يا شاعر آن است كه معجزه حيات بشر را به زيبايي به رشته تحرير درآورد. به زبان ديگر زبان و ادبيات هر كشوري هويت مردم آن كشور است و اگر ادبيات و زبان كشوري را بگيريم، استقلال فكري و روحي آن را گرفته‌ايم و از همين‌جا مي‌توان به اهميت رشته ادبيات فارسي پي‌برد . رشته‌اي كه وظيفه‌اش پرورش جواناني است كه ادبيات كشور ما را حفظ كرده و آن را هرچه بيشتر شكوهمند سازند.*دروس پايه براي رشته ادبيات فارسي*
*دروس تخصصي براي رشته ادبيات فارسي*

دستور زبان 1و2
معني بيان 1و2

تاريخ زبان فارسي
مباني عرفان و تصوف

مرجع شناسي و روش تحقيق 1
تاثير قرآن و حديث در ادب فارسي

آيين نگارش و ويرايش 1و2
تاريخ ادبيات 1و2و3

بديع
سبك شناسي 1و2



*دروس اختياري براي رشته ادبيات فارسي*

انقلاب اسلامي و زمينه هاي ادبي آن

آشنايي با علوم اسلامي

غزليات شمس

روش تحقيق و مرجع شناسي2



*دروس اصلي براي رشته ادبيات فارسي*

*متون نظم*

رودكي و منوچهري
فرخي و كسايي

رستم و سهراب
رستم و اسفنديار

قصيده هاي ناصر خسرو
خاقاني

مسعود سعد
نظامي

مثنوي معنوي 1و2
منطق الطير

حديقه سنايي
بوستان سعدي

غزليات و قصايد سعدي
حافظ 1و2

صائب تبریزی


*متون نثر*

تاريخ بيهقي
سياست نامه وقابوس نامه

كشف الاسرار
كليله و دمنه 1و2

گلستان سعدي
مرصادالعباد

قرائت متون عربي1و2و3و4و5
قواعد عربي 1و2و3و4

زبان خارجي تخصصي 1و2
عروض و قافيه

ادبيات معاصر 1و2
متون تفسيري

آشنايي با علوم قرآني
نقد ادبي


گزینه 2

----------

